# Looking for some Tupelo Honey



## The Bix (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a reputable source for Tupelo honey. I've heard there's a lot of mislabeling and bait/switch going on to take advantage of the demand.

Thanks!

--John


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

After reading Holly Bishop's book, "Robbing The Bees", I ordered a five pound bottle of Tupelo honey from Donald Smiley. www.floridatupelohoney.com I was not dissapointed, It is delicious.
DWW


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

go to honey.com and then to their honey locator and look up Tupelo. You can read about several bees in Fla. and see what they have to say.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

I am out of Tupelo, but you won't go wrong ordering from Smiley's or Lanier's in Wewahitchka Florida. 


www.lltupelohoney.com/
www.floridatupelohoney.com/


----------

